# SCADA Help



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Look at the bottom of the page where it lists references.


I don't even know what you are asking about.:laughing:


----------



## Fixastang (Sep 4, 2012)

JohnR said:


> Look at the bottom of the page where it lists references.
> 
> 
> I don't even know what you are asking about.:laughing:


John, I am trying to determine what the different acronyms that are located on the wires within the Plc s at work mean. For example, one wire is labeled NJS 105. I am trying to determine what the NJS means.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Fixastang said:


> John, I am trying to determine what the different acronyms that are located on the wires within the Plc s at work mean. For example, one wire is labeled NJS 105. I am trying to determine what the NJS means.


Good luck.... Orig installer knows.... Hahaha


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

What PLC are you using? What scada system? Typically a wire is labeled as "point to destination" which means that's where the wire terminates on the other end.


----------



## Fixastang (Sep 4, 2012)

*Scads help*



jeepman said:


> What PLC are you using? What scada system? Typically a wire is labeled as "point to destination" which means that's where the wire terminates on the other end.


We are using Allen Bradley PLC 5 and 500 units. I have learned that a majority of them were programmed in the late 80's. The company programming them for us now has stated the labels are not standardized.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

Fixastang said:


> We are using Allen Bradley PLC 5 and 500 units. I have learned that a majority of them were programmed in the late 80's. The company programming them for us now has stated the labels are not standardized.


They were more likely of a standard to the company that originally wired them


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Fixastang said:


> Others?
> I am trying to decipher the plc/scada tag codes at the wwtp where I work. Some of the acronymns in question are: xba, njs, njl, fit, isl and ish. Can anyone suggest a good SCADA book I can use for deciphering these tags and others?


A couple of ideas (guesses might be closer).. Not sure right or wrong...

NJS - ? Jog Short (Motor Control??)
NJL - ? Jog Long (Motor Control??)
FIT - Flow Indicating Transmitter
ISL - Indicating Switch Low
ISH - Indicating Switch High

"Indicating" could be pressure, level, flow, etc... Not even sure if that is close...


----------



## Fixastang (Sep 4, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> A couple of ideas (guesses might be closer).. Not sure right or wrong...
> 
> NJS - ? Jog Short (Motor Control??)
> NJL - ? Jog Long (Motor Control??)
> ...


I have been able to figure out that the following:

1. ISH - indicates high current
2. ISL - indicates low current 
3. NJS and NJL - are used interchangeably in the PLC program and in the field to indicate the same set of contacts. I.e. NJL105 in PLC program = NJS105 in field.
4. FIT - indicates Flow Indicating Transmitter
5. LI or LIT - I believe indicate Level Indicating Transmitter


----------

